# Frozen Dead Guy Days March 5th-7th, 2010 Colorado



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frozen Dead Guy Days March 5th-7th, 2010 in Nederland, Colorado

2010 Frozen Dead Guy Days Schedule of Events


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Ice turkey bowling"? LOL!


Are you going to be participating in the "parade your hearse" event?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Are you going to be participating in the "parade your hearse" event?


No, my coach is having issues.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Guess what I found?!!

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-417126?hpt=Sbin


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL that looks like fun!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's another video. As it turns out, this was filmed by hubby's co-worker. Small world.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

fun fun fun


----------

